# Current Sig Op Career Manager



## Sig_Des (17 Sep 2011)

Hey Guys,

currently in the field and don't have DIN access, can anyone confirm for me who the current CM is for Sig Op, Pte-Sgt ?


----------



## Neolithium (19 Sep 2011)

PM sent with info for you


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Sep 2011)

Answered, thanks guys.

Mods, pls lock


----------

